# least favorite part of your 240sx



## TwoForty (Sep 30, 2004)

i would have to say my least favorite part is the fading paint on teh front and rear fascias! :thumbdwn:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

my antenna is stuck up and looks ugly


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

door dings, dented hood, big gash on front bumper, rear still needs to be sanded and painted, slowness.

i hate 240s now


----------



## brainscratch (Jun 7, 2004)

automatic seatbelts! and a small ding on the rear quarter panel driver side

anyone that cant remember to buckle a manual seatblet shouldn't be driving a car (sorry if that offends anyone)


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the blown engine, oil leaks, missing Nissan emblems, cracked interior panels, and the hole rusted through the hood on an otherwise great body.
........ and I just got it 4 hours ago!!


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

the brakes and radiator being so small..


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

pistons that arent exactly built to last...


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

i dont have a rb20det


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Dents on the passenger side, Champaigne Color, Brown interior, and no money to do what i want to it.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

dashes that crack


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

The fact that RB powered ones blow my Commodore away sometimes


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

another thing..its not a 180sx..


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

brainscratch said:


> automatic seatbelts! and a small ding on the rear quarter panel driver side
> 
> anyone that cant remember to buckle a manual seatblet shouldn't be driving a car (sorry if that offends anyone)



Disconect the auto seat belts. The connector is underneath your center console. I did this to mine. 

As for the topic, my least favorite part of my 240 is the stock suspension. It friggin blows!!! It's way to soft for my liking.


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Disconect the auto seat belts. The connector is underneath your center console. I did this to mine.
> 
> As for the topic, my least favorite part of my 240 is the stock suspension. It friggin blows!!! It's way to soft for my liking.


change it


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Ksilvia8 said:


> change it


 Need more HP first.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

least favorite part of my 240 was seeing it totaled


----------



## HongKongChick (Sep 24, 2004)

1. auto seatbelts (now changed)
2. no a/c
3. antenna doesn't work
4. sun roof is not functional (i never open it, freaking hot with the sun beating on me with no a/c)
5. power steering leaks.
6. body damages
7. no rear wiper (changed the hatch)
*8. door lock is messed up so it opens when it wants to be opened. (my least favorite part of my 240)*


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

no cup holders


----------



## k4pt4inkr011i0 (Oct 5, 2004)

mine is too slow.


----------



## Sirikool (Apr 2, 2004)

Stock Foam Spoiler. :cheers:


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> no cup holders


True story. That's probably the one thing that bothers me the most about mine.


----------



## TwoForty (Sep 30, 2004)

HongKongChick said:


> 3. antenna doesn't work
> 5. power steering leaks.
> 6. body damages
> 7. no rear wiper (changed the hatch)
> *8. door lock is messed up so it opens when it wants to be opened. (my least favorite part of my 240)*


i have to admit that alot of problerms that 240s have are shared by alot of 240 owners because i got those same problems in my hatch!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

lets see..

Dents
NO AC
Engine stalling/idle issues
Small brakes
Different colored body pannels
its not turbocharged
Its loud
it has no exhaust
one taillight is cracked


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

well...dents are gonna be the norm..but i failed to realize that i wanted a cup holder when i had a hot ass coffee spill on me while i was driving 80mph on the freeway..damn it, thats one thing a honda has over the 240..


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Yup... No cup holders sucks! Oh, and I hate how the freakin hatch will not open with the hatch release from the inside... I have to get out and open it with the key.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

oooooooh wee! time to complain!

the paint on my rims needs to be redone for different reasons on every rim
i have almost no exhaust past the cat so its incredibly loud and backfires...quite embarassing at school...
my red paint is turning white on the hood roof and hatch because of the sun and looks HORRIBLE
the seat jams into my side sometimes cause of the metal bar inside or whatever.
leaks some oil
AC isnt cold enough and i havent been able to roll my windows down for a while cause its tinted now so that keeps the sun out a lot...i can roll them down now but now the sun feels so much hotter lol
clutch slips but i have a new one ready to go in.
insane wheel gap with my 17's and stock suspension...i need to order my suspension
not fast enough
my cd player acts like its skipping sometimes when the cd is fine.sometimes they cant even play...
some dents but nothing im worried about really...
well i guess thats about it for now


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

OK, for the Fabulous Convertible...

The trunk lid struts won't make up their minds. The lid will stay up as long as IT WANTS to. Don't stick your head into the trunk or you risk decapitation!!! But that can be fixed someday. Also, has anyone had issues with the location of the stereo unit? Sure, it's easy to change out, but during driving, it's a little uncomfortable to change tracks or anything like that. Not to mention I couldn't eject CDs while it was in Park. But I won't be ejecting CDs anytime soon, because the CD player is shot and my poor ears won't be jamming to Judas Priest or Dead Kennedys in the car anytime soon.

For now...


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

oh, another thing, my tranny isnt the color yellow..


----------



## ludiferino (Oct 6, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> well...dents are gonna be the norm..but i failed to realize that i wanted a cup holder when i had a hot ass coffee spill on me while i was driving 80mph on the freeway..damn it, thats one thing a honda has over the 240..


My honda doesn't have cupholders either; 93 prelude.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

my 240 does.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

dead kennedys yeahhhhh...im actually more of a pennywise/bad religion/ authority zero guy but my band was covering california uber alles for a while. :thumbup: 

anyways back on topic, cup holders is a necessity i long for. the best i can do is pull out the ashtray and use that hole lol.


----------



## DelphicReason (Oct 8, 2004)

Beginning signs of fading on the rear bumper... 
A bunch of tiny door dings...

Everything else is perfect... It has 140k miles on the odometer, and it runs like it was brand new... I love my coupe...



> the best i can do is pull out the ashtray and use that hole lol.


This gets my award for "Best line taken out of context"... Good stuff...

Seriously though, I really do wish I had a cup holder...


----------



## k4pt4inkr011i0 (Oct 5, 2004)

Kelso said:


> dead kennedys yeahhhhh...im actually more of a pennywise/bad religion/ authority zero guy but my band was covering california uber alles for a while. :thumbup:
> 
> anyways back on topic, cup holders is a necessity i long for. the best i can do is pull out the ashtray and use that hole lol.


 bad religion is good. im going to a concert nov.19.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i saw them at warped tour...awesome show. i might see them again on the 19th of this month....im definately seeing authority zero again on the 23rd. awesome show, everybody should check them out


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

any one notice how easily the shocks metal melts when your welding on ne spring perches for coil-overs?(and i am running stock hieght till i get my tokico's..)..


----------



## shostopper82 (Jan 22, 2003)

no cup holder sucks. I take out the ash tray and I can fit a cup in there but then i dont have room to shift. My hatch doesnt work right either. My engine temp sensor hasnt worked since i swaped in sr. It bobbles all around and i have to hit the dash to make it read right. Seat belts stutter. My coolant catch can sprays out coolant at high boost anything over 10psi. My clutch pedal sticks to the floor when i press it down i have to pull it back out with my foot to shift sometimes.
its kinda quick so i try to ignore these minor probs


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

hey, i was listenen to dead kennedys today as a matter of fact :thumbup:


----------



## HongKongChick (Sep 24, 2004)

cup holders are not neccessary for drifters!!


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

How are we gonna know if we are drifting right if we dont have our cup of water?  But have any of you tried doing the cup of water thing? That is hard! I couldn't get it to last even down the street!


----------



## HongKongChick (Sep 24, 2004)

no kidding! it's hard enough to not knock over the cup in our "cup holder" and not to spill any liquid? and with our crappy roads??? yea right!


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

I installed a tape deck for now, so I'm channelling an ancient discman into it for now. my modern one blew a microchip. but now I get to sing, "Holiday In Cambodia" once more. long live the Dead Kennedys!


----------



## SlamminSam (Oct 20, 2004)

everything atm, i took it to the track and it didnt perform the way I was expecting it to, however about 6(min) to 20(ideal) more grand into the car n ill be happy again


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

I hit my head on the autobelts whenever I get in and out to fast.


----------



## brainscratch (Jun 7, 2004)

i dislike the 240's weak steering tie rods that like to fail at the worst possible moment ToT


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

I dislike the pistons. With better pistons the engine would be a boosting MONSTER. It would definitely be right up there with the SR, at least within a 15% range which is good enough for me.


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

My least favorite parts have already been mentioned: the foam spoiler and automatic seatbelts. That, and it never came with a SR or CA-series engine like its counterpart in Japan, Australia, etc.

We removed my stock foam/rubber spoiler to discover an ant colony living inside! They were doing their best to remove the spoiler, one tiny piece at a time. Now all I have to do is teach them how to weld the spoiler holes closed. 

I have no complaints about the amenities because I've removed all of them...

EDIT: All your Page 4 are belong to me!!!


----------



## Mindkandy (Nov 5, 2004)

Least favorite: automatic shoulder belts.

I've almost strangled myself inside the car by leaning out the door while I opened it. The shoulder belt wraps around your neck!


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

Mindkandy said:


> Least favorite: automatic shoulder belts.
> 
> I've almost strangled myself inside the car by leaning out the door while I opened it. The shoulder belt wraps around your neck!


This is called a "Darwinian Device." :fluffy:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i cant find power steering hoses fucking anywhere.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

2Fass240us said:


> We removed my stock foam/rubber spoiler to discover an ant colony living inside!


^^^Holy shit!!


I can't find any haynes manuels, chiltons etc for the car. whats up with that?? :wtf:


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

My least favorite part is the KA24E that dose not interchange with the truck KA24e damn bastards at nissan. Also that #3 rod sticking out ticks me off to


----------



## BenG (Nov 30, 2004)

No cup holders? yea...i have to second that... but in the s14's, a cup of coffee fits perfectly in the centre console box behind the shifter...not the best place, but definitely more secure than the ashtray hole.

What bugs me the most? Handbrake in my leg...


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

it's not running


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

BenG said:


> What bugs me the most? Handbrake in my leg...


Seriously Annoying, makes me want to pull it all the time!


----------



## pimp1911 (Oct 22, 2004)

I just got my car. And the foam wing sucks. I think I have a wasp nest in mine. Because when I was at the gas station I saw 3 or 4 wasp hanging on the side of my car. I may have to put on racing helmet and gloves to remove spoiler. Lol.


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

pimp1911 said:


> I just got my car. And the foam wing sucks. I think I have a wasp nest in mine.


Holy chit that's funny...I had an ant colony living in mine. I got Orkin on those bishes, though.  Now if only I could find a spoilerless, wiperless, white hatch for 5-dorruh.


----------



## MakiGTP (Oct 24, 2003)

No cupholder
Have to get out to open hatch
Stupid side mount
Holes in hatch after getting rid of the rustified foam pancake
tiny speakers (aww they are so cute)
the fact that its not a type-x...(even though i have the engine)
no GT-R brakes
no kei office coilovers
no Gt28rs (just a t25)
power steering leaks even w/ new hose and teflon tape on all the threads
banged up oil pan
whistling sunroof
im sure i could complain about something else but i love my 240 too much


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

No cup holders are definitly an issue, but it does stop people from drinking in my car. My tranny sucks, pops out of second and fourth every now and then...sunroof whistles like crazy when you get movin...ripped leather on seats...messed up rear bumper...clear coat peeling off...And my shift knob is weird, if I put it straight it's loose I have to have it at an angle...I think that's about it...Oh yeah and the weak ass plastic piece that keeps the gas door shut...

And as for you guys that the hatch isn't working right...I had that problem I had to wedge the lab belt buckle underneith the lever to hold it up then I could open the trunk...so I went to a u-pull it and got the whole assembly...works like a charm now...

And as for the auto seatbelts...I don't mind them cause I'm always wearin' it, and it saved my ass once already...freakin' whore pullin' out in front of me, but I missed her...that's what matters...


----------



## Kr0n1k (Dec 5, 2004)

I don't have one... yet. And so far, from driving my friends, I've realized I hate the stock S13 seats. I could stand to lose a few pounds, but I'd rather get bigger seats (first mod lol).


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Trying to get the damn heard up display to work is driving me nuts.


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

the paint that's chipping off the from bumper and pass rear 1/4, and the stupid high shifter that comes out every so often while driving....


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Yup... No cup holders sucks! Oh, and I hate how the freakin hatch will not open with the hatch release from the inside... I have to get out and open it with the key.


its the reverse for me mine wont open with the key but it will with the hatch release from the inside


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

Cracked dashboard

Hail damage

Rust on underhood parts


----------



## otakuspeed (Mar 15, 2004)

How I solved my cupholder problem
cost 99 cents

http://gallery.lzrd.net/view_photo.php?full=1&set_albumName=album18&id=P0000036


----------



## GRimaceIVXX (Dec 27, 2004)

*damn i thought i was the only one*

[FONT=Comic Sans MSfor reel no cup holders but its cool when you take out the ashtry and you put like a strawberry soda there it gets all red and purrdy ! does any else have the se with the dig dash and display that works when it wants to ive noticed cold weather effects it alot any way at least i know it works so i was wondering if anybody knew a way to fix it i checked the fuses and just put in a new distib. and cleand the throttel body it was so dirty [/FONT]


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

my biggest problem with my 240 would be the slightly rotted frame. I had to have about 1.5 feet of each frame rail reinforced and re-boxed. yet there is no rust on my body?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

My turn...

Oil leak in 3 different spots
Radiator leak
Clutch fluid leak
Exhaust leak on the down pipe
Cracked winshield(thanks to my cousins 4 wheeler)
Passenger door has to be slammed in order to fully shut
Green paint job(stock)
Black hood and hatch
Primer black and grey driver fender, front bumper, passenger light cover
Paint missing on sections of rear bumper
Rear defroster don't work
Broken driver rear stud
Dents on roof, hood, doors, passenger rear quarter panel
Driver rear quarter panel has been knocked in 4 inches over wheel well
Worn seats
Tan interior
Missing interior pieces
Torn door panel
Bad clutch( never buy from autozone!)
Slave cylender
No turbo KA
Coolant temp. sensor
Screw snapped where license plate mounts
Pop up headlights(I hate em)
No 6 speed transmission
Broken gas tank strap
4 lug instead of 5 
No cool rims
No baller aero kit( mmm... URAS)
No power ANYTHING!
No AC
Heat only works on 0 and 4
Speedo only reads to 110mph
The whole speed cut out thing at 118mph 
Alignment is off
No LSD
Not a Sil-Eighty

I think thats all.
And this is my second 240sx.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

wow, haha your 240 is fucked


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

At least he has one.lol. I'd rather have a WRX . haha


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> my antenna is stuck up and looks ugly


mine too!!!


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

ronaldo said:


> wow, haha your 240 is fucked


I only paid $1,600 for it. At the time it didnt have but a slipping ACT clutch, a REALLY big dent on the driver quarter panel, and an oil leak. The other shit has accumilated over the past year and a half. Ironically every problem occurs whenever I try to help my friends. I should stop being a nice guy.

This isnt the one I recently wrecked into a tree.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

lastly, the funny smell. I hate that old car smell! :loser:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

At the moment i cant go over 100kph due to front end wheel vibration. Good i spose cos i wont get many speeding tickets.

And for some very strange reason my air con has started working again.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Joel said:


> And for some very strange reason my air con has started working again.


Oh no... Thats not good!  ! Thats a bad Omen!


----------



## Gerardo (Nov 25, 2004)

Temp Gauge not working
Windshiled washers not working
Cracked windshield
OEM cd player not working
No LSD

other than that its perfect


----------



## dj42000_2000 (Oct 19, 2004)

I think all of you that have so many complaints about your cars should give them to me so I can part them out and make a few perfect 240s rather than alot of highly driven ones. 
My passenger door has to be slammed to close, when I shut the driver door sometimes the window sounds like its gonna break, my rear end whines, my seat is torn up, the front right corner has damage, the car is orange and black(not my choice), the exhaust is too loud, I only have rear speakers, I don't care about no AC, my coolant resevoir is cracked, my pop-up sun roof latch needs replacement,etc...
oh yeah, and NO CUPHOLDERS!
peace
truman


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I ACTUALLY forgot some things. Here they are.

Passenger window gives off vibrating noise when not rolled up completely
Various parts will vibrate or pop off when driving
Drift knob stuck
Bad water pump
I've broken 3 radiators within the past month, due to bad flow

I have fixed some things recently.

ABS brakes now on car
I pulled out most of the 4in dent
I ordered a pair of Corbeau Forza seats
I got the black carpet from my friends Sileighty
Getting the rest of his interior when he strips it out
Got a Nismo Thermostat
Found a 240sx se rear end, will install as soon as I get a new impact gun
Buying a C-West Carbon hood from my friend parting out his 240sx for $200


----------



## burnsauto (Jan 5, 2005)

the crack in my dashboard. :thumbdwn:


----------



## nosdelux (Dec 8, 2004)

mine has definately got to be the timing tensioner..they always tend to fail!


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Kr0n1k said:


> I don't have one... yet. And so far, from driving my friends, I've realized I hate the stock S13 seats. I could stand to lose a few pounds, but I'd rather get bigger seats (first mod lol).


Yes Sir :woowoo:


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

on my 89 240....

i dislike my non working hud/digital speedo/instrument panel lights

also i dislike the crappy fabric inserts on the doors (i guess they are supposed to serve as some imitation door inserts, but are actually just a piece of fabric glued onto the plastic door)

i also dislike how the transmission/stick rattles like crazy at freeway speeds

i dislike how my headlights are not properly aligned

i dislike how my fuel shuts off in 3rd/4th/5th gear at certain rpms. 

i dislike how the plastic on dashboard is cracked/how the gauge cluster bezel is cracked

i dislike the dirty/faded turn signal lever 

i dislike my dirty shift knob

i dislike how my carbon fiber hood is cracked

i dislike how the fitment of my bumper is not perfect

i dislike how huge the wheel/fender gap is 

i dislike how my audio system is ripped out and i can't listen to any music

i dislike how the sunroof stops closing half way even tho i am still pressing the button... so i have to press the button again to make it close all the way

i dislike how my trunk has rust and it smells wierd

i dislike the abundance of plastic in the interior

i dislike all the uncessary emissions crap and vacuum hoses in my engine bay

i dislike my rusty battery tray/and how my battery gets in the way of my light fitting perfectly/and how i don't have a battery tie down

i dislike my hubcaps

i dislike the cracked paint on my quarter panel (and how it cracks again everytime i get it repainted)

other than that, i love my 240


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow your's is as bad as mine. Now I dont feel so bad having a bum S13.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Now this list is for my new 240...it's a 1993 SE...as opposed to my 1991 LE...

Now for the 1993:
Once again no cupholders, the ugly ass exhaust that came w/ it, the hard core engine knock (still can't figure that one out), the wrecked interior, the fact that the kid that had the car before me decided that it would be cool to paint like half the interior trim red, hatch latch doesn't work, both door locks are busted (driver's side completely shot, passenger side I have to play w/ it for 5 minutes then crawl across the seats), the aftermarket wing that the kit put on that he tried to paint himself (failed miserably), the kid doesn't know how to run stereo wire (uses regular speaker wire for grounds), hood prop busted, cheapest stereo equipment in existence (lighting auto subs and amp, and a diamond head unit; all coming out), the kid can't hide wires (you can see them everywhere), trunk trim all gone, "smoked out tails", the kid sprayed them but didn't take his time so now there are spots that are darker than others, smells like smoke, it's black and it's winter so it shows every freakin bit of salt, dents all around, sometimes only the passenger side headlight pops up, exhaust too loud for my liking, the half of the trim not painted is missing, and the seats aren't half as comfortable as the ones in the 1991 ('91=leather, '93=cloth)...(now keep in mind, i didn't pay anything for this car, I traded a beat, and I mean beat 1992 jetta for it...).

I think that covers the new one...boy am I glad I have one decent one to drive...


----------



## GRimaceIVXX (Dec 27, 2004)

*ya wada about the stock speakers*

what do you guys think about the crapy stock speakers there not to bad but its pertty hard to put anything bigger inplace they all have steel friggin brackets holding them in its somthing i assumed wouldnt be to much trouble but i was wrong,i was thinking of cutting the backset arm rest area and putting 6x9's in i think that would be hot but i wanted to get everybodys opinon


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

TwoForty said:


> i would have to say my least favorite part is the fading paint on teh front and rear fascias! :thumbdwn:


My stock diff, because it isn't vlsd
My radiator, because it isn't aftermarket
My t25, because it's not a t28
My paint and dents in body
My exhaust because it's 95mm wide
My intake, because it's custom and not greddy
My powersteering, because I do not have it
My air conditioning, because I do not have it
My sunroof, because it leaks
My left tie rod end, because it's effed up and messing up my alignment 
My speakers, because I have only 2 up front which are blown
My radio, because my nice panasonic head unit only plays cds....

Aside from this, my car is perfect!

haha, I plan on replacing/adding all of these parts. REAL soon.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

1991 240SX SE, With HICAS!

1- I hate my shitty ass sony likes to skip alot CD player.
2- I hate the lack of cup holders, but atleast i have an excuse not to eat in the car.
3- I hate how my Trip Meter doesn't reset sometimes.
4- I hate the Fuel leak I have when my tank is full.
5- I hate how shitty and loud my Exhaust is.
6- I hate how my crappy stock KA24DE Smokes like a chimney.
7- I hate how quickly the brakes wear down on these cars.
8- I hat how the rear steering system leaks fluid.
9- I hate that I don't have an RB20 with a kick ass turbo.
10- I hate how i don't have enough money to fix all the things that are wrong with my car.

It's all gonna be fixed someday, but I love my car anyway! :loser:


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

I forgot my automatic seatbelts. I need to do a 4point harness conversion.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Haha, I LOVE my 4 point harnesses. And yes, I have a JDM CUPHOLDER, biatch! Haha, long story on that one. I hate the wheels, damnit. My 240 has the front spoiler, and I shaved the rear spoiler, so except for wheel gap and ugly ass teardrop rims, my car looks WAY hot. That's the ONLY thing that's wrong with it.


----------



## 91RMKS13 (Jan 22, 2005)

HongKongChick said:


> cup holders are not neccessary for drifters!!


i agree you dont need cup holders CARS ARE MENT FOR DRIVING not for eating your super value combo meal in. I have two 240s but the only thing that i dont like about ethier one is the fact that the one i love most is not running and came from the factory with a slushbox tranny that i have no use for. but i would love my two beaterz even more if i had a caterham instead


----------



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

The 3 cracks in my dash
A slowly rusting frame
The hole in my front end due to an unruley trailor hitch and bad brakes
That weird smell 
The transmission
The rust on the door hinges
The drivers side speaker thats out

Other then that its a pleasure to drive


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

hmmm, being new to owning my 93 vert, i dont have alot to complain about yet. I'm still to blinded by the sheer joy of owning it, but so far i maganed to get a few.... ahem *clears throat* SPOILER!!!! i think they had the theme day of "drunk ppl day" when that one was added.. or someone got fired and was like "i'll show you bastards *alters spoiler material to useless foam* muahaha. hmm, more? rock chip *spidered* in bottom left hand side of front window thats just up far enough to be a true annoyance.. someone butted a smoke on my top on the weekend and left a bad stain/scar.. but atleast no hole (when i find him i will assist in the de-populization of the planet) and yes the butt was sitting on the top when i got out of the pub... DNA will prove all. um.. the fact its an auto (soon to be fixed with swap... dammit it engine get here... other than that sheer joy of not driving my merc tracer hatch 4dr is like glee..

PS Merc is getting med mod to rally racer :thumbup:


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> Haha, I LOVE my 4 point harnesses. And yes, I have a JDM CUPHOLDER, biatch! Haha, long story on that one. I hate the wheels, damnit. My 240 has the front spoiler, and I shaved the rear spoiler, so except for wheel gap and ugly ass teardrop rims, my car looks WAY hot. That's the ONLY thing that's wrong with it.



JDM Cupholder???


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

oh wow, i am going to take a whole page here
it eats my battery
the glass is busted everywhere
it has been wet inside
the dents and dings
peeling clear coat
antenna doesnt work
all speakers are blown
head unit was ripped out and sat back in its hole
shifter is loose
cracked trim peices everywhere
the motor knocks like its the police trying to get in a crack house
i cant drive it
all 4 tires are flat
smell of mold
crappy seats
busted steering wheel
my holy exhaust
it smokes like i do
the random insects i find
all of the useless stuff under the hood
the headlights dont emit light for more than 20 seconds at a time
the clutch only grabs after i hold it for a minute
cracked everything
leaking water pump
plastic radiator
blown shocks
lack of any ergonomics
tach that only goes up to 2500 rpms
the parts i need cost more than the car is worth
i dont have a title for it yet
peeling tint.

other than that im pretty happy, i cleaned it out, put a bug bomb in it, and i have used multiple things of armorall to get the interior nice. but i got it for free.


----------



## 4sphed (Mar 5, 2005)

Downtime.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Feb 24, 2005)

I would have to say 

1. My crappy stock CD player.
2. Little dings and scratches on the door panels and hood.

That's about it. You gotta love your 240. :cheers:


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

i hate that someone stole one of my turn signals and that someone shot it with paintballs which did damage


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

kilty_0 said:


> i hate that someone stole one of my turn signals and that someone shot it with paintballs which did damage



paintballs??? OMG, thats like a flash back to 10 yrs ago when i was a kid with my first paintball gun... the fact it did damage sucks.. sorry i just had to comment


----------



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

well if nobody likes there LSD ill gladly buy it from them.

sry there is no section for buyin things from other ppl on the site....


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

cwrr226 said:


> well if nobody likes there LSD ill gladly buy it from them.
> 
> sry there is no section for buyin things from other ppl on the site....


Yeah, there is. It's called "classifieds."


----------



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> Yeah, there is. It's called "classifieds."


nobody wants to sell theirs....


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

trunk carpet for FB that never stays still and my sub slides around...missing piece next to cigarette lighter...anyone know what that was? lol leaking power steering


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

ckykm said:


> trunk carpet for FB that never stays still and my sub slides around...missing piece next to cigarette lighter...anyone know what that was? lol leaking power steering


Next to the cigarette lighter is the power mirror adjustment, right? 
I changed my mind... My least favorite part of the 240SX is the open diff!


----------



## lillinda317 (Nov 20, 2004)

The rust spot by the sunroof, the cost of parts other that that love my 240sx
Linda


----------

